# New SDIT Wish Granted



## amandawa30 (Dec 21, 2012)

*Hi everyone my name is Amanda and my family is located in WA state. Last night my son Jeremy's Christmas wish was granted to receive a new SDIT from 1 Boy 4 Change. We are still over the moon to learn he is getting an 8 week old plush GS in February.

I am currently the owner of one spoiled rotten Weimaraner and know little about GS breed. We had a SDIT Banyan who was a golden but had to be career changed 18 months into his training. We are anxious about starting over but so thankful that a pup has been donated since we could not financially have done this again alone.*

*My son was born with Sturge-Weber Syndrome that cause seizures and Glaucoma in his right eye. We hope to have our new SDIT by the time he heads to Junior High where he will switch classes unsupervised all day. I look forward to learning more about the breed and reading through all the threads. As soon as we get pictures I'll share. We literally found out late last night and are just still on cloud nine.

Hi everyone * *Merry Christmas!!
https://www.facebook.com/JeremyandBanyan

*


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Welcome, and what a wonderful gift for your son. There is tons of great info on this forum to help you out. Be sure to share pics with us when you get that new helper home and we even would like to see pics of that spoiled Weimaraner.:welcome:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome!!!! Merry Christmas to you and your family!


----------

